# Cycling shoes, where do I even start!?



## PLuKE (28 Jan 2014)

I am very lost. Looking at some cheap Muddyfox shoes from Sport-Direct, now I have no idea what I need, there's SPD, SPD FL, cleats?...

The shoes are
http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-rbs100-mens-cycling-shoes-144025
Pedals: Wellgo w/ toeclip
Bike: 2014 Giant Rapid 3

Thanks
Luke


----------



## Peteaud (28 Jan 2014)

PLuKE said:


> I am very lost. Looking at some cheap Muddyfox shoes from Sport-Direct, now I have no idea what I need, there's SPD, SPD FL, cleats?...
> 
> The shoes are
> http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-rbs100-mens-cycling-shoes-144025
> ...



SPD SL - 3bolt

If you want cheap try ebay, exustar, these are look copies.

or

Shimano r540 SPD SL


Both above should come with cleats


----------



## vickster (28 Jan 2014)

This may help too

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/clipless-pedals-faq.74358/

You may want to read the reviews on the SD site before spending. For £50, you could get much better shoes

On a hybrid, I'd go for an SPD pedal, presuming you want to be able to walk off the bike, if a commuter etc


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jan 2014)

SPD is generally for mountain bikes and will be double sided, which makes it easier to clip in and out.

SPD SL is usually one sided and road bike oriented. Not quite as easy to clip in and out.

There are variants by manufacturer, Look, Time, Speedplay etc, but at a basic level you can ignore these.

Personally I'd not bother with the MuddyFox efforts. 

For a bit more you can get a full set of shoes, clips and cleats here http://www.merlincycles.com/rexton-road-shoes-look-keo-flex-pedals-62869.html

There may be an SPD deal available too.


----------



## steve52 (28 Jan 2014)

frivolous.i know but i would start just below the ankle


----------



## PLuKE (28 Jan 2014)

Thank you!

So this is all I need?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXUSTAR-E...cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item58aaf49d4f

Sorry for my sheer incompetence!



Luke


----------



## vickster (28 Jan 2014)

Yes or you could go SPD with these

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/shimano/oe-m520-spd-pedals-ec050919


----------



## AndyRM (28 Jan 2014)

For those shoes, yup.


----------



## Peteaud (28 Jan 2014)

PLuKE said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So this is all I need?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXUSTAR-E...cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item58aaf49d4f
> ...



That is one of your options, yes.

Also
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-P...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item589ed3d67f


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> SPD SL - 3bolt
> 
> If you want cheap try ebay, exustar, these are look copies..........


If you buy 2nd hand pedals off ebay make sure they come with cleats. Some people buy new pedals cheap to get new cleats then sell on the old pedals without. Cleats sell for about £15 but pedals and cleats for about £20 if you look around.


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2014)

Are you commuting with the bike? If so, SPD is likely to be better as you can walk properly in the shoes. MTB or Touring shoes would do the job.

If not, SPD-SL / Look Keo / Exustar etc...


----------



## Peteaud (28 Jan 2014)

guitarpete247 said:


> If you buy 2nd hand pedals off ebay make sure they come with cleats. Some people buy new pedals cheap to get new cleats then sell on the old pedals without. Cleats sell for about £15 but pedals and cleats for about £20 if you look around.



The exustar are new and come with cleats, £14.00.

not bad to be honest.


----------



## vickster (28 Jan 2014)

When you get the shoes and cleats, use online guides to set them up properly or you could be on a fast track to sore feet, knees, hips etc


----------



## PLuKE (28 Jan 2014)

Firstly thank you very much for your info!

I feel better informed!

I don't mind which setup SPD or SPD FL. I think the first would be better. At least I can walk in them, but I don't think I would need to so much really.

So open to either. 
Luke


----------



## MikeW-71 (28 Jan 2014)

For SPD.

These: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-pd-m520-pedals/

Along with: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-rt32-spd-touring-shoes/ 
Or maybe: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-mt23-trailtouring-shoes/


----------



## Peteaud (28 Jan 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-A...cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item4acb705fd5

Along with

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Shimano-R...ing_Tools_RepairKits&var=&hash=item540193ceef

And SH56 Cleats. (easy release)

Although if you have wide feet, look at Northwave shoes.


----------



## PLuKE (29 Jan 2014)

Thank you for everybody's prompt replies!

In the end due to my budget, all of it and some more has/is going to be spent on the purchase this weekend of the (Giant Rapid 3, I plumed for a cheaper alternative at present to see how I get on.

I bought the Muddyfox RBS200 shoes and Exustar pedal kit.

Thanks guys!

Luke


----------



## Peteaud (29 Jan 2014)

Make sure you slacken the tension on the pedals 1st time out.
(they should already be on a loose setting, but it pays to double check)


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2014)

Plan on getting better shoes at some point. They are terribly flexy ! OK to start with though !


----------



## PLuKE (29 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Make sure you slacken the tension on the pedals 1st time out.
> (they should already be on a loose setting, but it pays to double check)



Tension? I am going to ask they shop to put the pedals on when they build the bike, so guessing they will know? Haven't had a look or play with these proper pedals before, but I am mechanically minded coming from motorbikes.

Luke


----------



## Peteaud (29 Jan 2014)

PLuKE said:


> Tension? I am going to ask they shop to put the pedals on when they build the bike, so guessing they will know? Haven't had a look or play with these proper pedals before, but I am mechanically minded coming from motorbikes.
> 
> Luke


2.0mm or 2.5mm hex key, i cant remember what one. + & - shows direction.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2014)

The pedal will show you which way to adjust tension. Dead easy.


----------



## PLuKE (29 Jan 2014)

Thanks, will have a better understanding once I see how they look and work, I am not incompetent, or I don't think I am! 

Looking forwards to the weekend when I can buy the bike now!

Luke


----------

